# Midgee Petite (dwarf)



## maplegum (Nov 3, 2009)

Tuesday was "Melbourne Cup Day" here in Melbourne, Australia. It's the only horse race in the world to be declared a public holiday




It's the race that stops the nation. I usually am involved in some type of cup day BBQ or social outing but this year, Midgee's Mum and I decided to do our bit of community service and take Midgee to visit the residents of the local nursing home. Midgee put a smile on all of their faces.
















Midgee meets a puppy..















Then off to the 'dementia' ward. What a sad place. There was an elderly lady who had a doll in a stroller/pram. She thought that the doll was her real life baby.



We managed to make them all smile with Midgee even though most of them thought Midgee was a dog and kept calling out 'puppy puppy'.






























More photos coming.......


----------



## maplegum (Nov 3, 2009)

One last bum scratch before we leave...






Then a walk down the road ...






A quick stop at the local TAB. This is a place where you can place a bet on the Melbourne Cup horse race. Midgee got to meet the punters.






Next stop was to play a game of giant chess. Too bad the chess pieces had been locked up for the day.






Then into the local newsagency to read the form guide to pick a winner for the Cup.











A walk and nibble in the park. She is too small to get a drink from the concrete horse trough!
















Midgee says that she hopes you enjoyed her Melbourne Cup Day Adventures.










xox Leonie xox


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 3, 2009)

She's just so darned cute.....I always enjoy pictures of Midgee.


----------



## Shari (Nov 3, 2009)

She is adorable and it is very nice she helps the elders smile!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you Midgee!! What a perfect little horse you are!!!! Putting smiles on peoples faces in nursing homes is just the greatest thing ever!! You are a DOLL!!


----------



## barnbum (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 3, 2009)

What a special girl you have,she can sure make you smile



.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 3, 2009)

OMGOODNESS - she is SO adorable. I really enjoyed all your photos. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 3, 2009)

Awwww...she is a doll









Thanks so much for sharing her days adventure with us. I am sure the nursing home residents enjoyed her as much as she enjoyed them. She is definitely a very special little sweetheart.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Nov 3, 2009)

Way to go














Great pics too.


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 3, 2009)

I just love this little horse!


----------



## Indy's mom (Nov 3, 2009)

OMG she is just ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























Tammy


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 4, 2009)

What a cutie. A few weeks back an acquaintance forwarded me an email named something like world cutest horse, and inside was a story about a tiny miniature horse from Australia, and there were a few pictures. Sure enough it was Midgee! I was so excited that I "know that horse" lol I felt like a crazed fan.


----------



## uwharrie (Nov 4, 2009)

Such a cutie!!!

question is she house trained? if so how did you train her? ( I have heard it can be done)


----------



## sassy1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Well Done to all three of you.

Did you happen to think of taking Midgee's photo in the Newsagents with her looking at the latest edition of Horsedeals magazine????


----------



## sundancer (Nov 4, 2009)

She is such a cutie!!! What joy she brought to everyone, the smiles say it all!!!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Annabellarose (Nov 4, 2009)

Awwwww


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 4, 2009)

Consider me a member of the Midgee Fan Club too!! She is just darling. Its wonderful that your friend and you are doing so many good things with her. Unfortunatly IMO so many of these little dwarfs get into the wrong hands and are just not given the extra care they so need. That is not the case with Miss Midgee, she looks wonderful, her coat,her little legs, even her tiny feet.....everything about her is so special!!








Thank you for sharing her adventures in Australia!!

Heidi


----------



## maplegum (Nov 4, 2009)

LittleRibbie said:


> Consider me a member of the Midgee Fan Club too!! She is just darling. Its wonderful that your friend and you are doing so many good things with her. Unfortunatly IMO so many of these little dwarfs get into the wrong hands and are just not given the extra care they so need. That is not the case with Miss Midgee, she looks wonderful, her coat,her little legs, even her tiny feet.....everything about her is so special!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess Midgee is one of the 'lucky ones'. She doesn't seem to suffer with some of the problems that other dwarfs have. She has good legs, a good bite and has regular vet check ups. She just had her teeth checked and the dentist said her mouth is great.

She has only just been clipped out as she suffers terribly in the heat. She has fur that is more like sheeps fleece, than horse hair. Here is a photo of her taken a few weeks back, prior to clipping. Poor little thing can't do the mutual grooming with her buddy though as she can't reach!










Midgee plays hard! She runs the fence line when all of the other minis have a play. She keeps up with them too. She has a field buddy and likes to think that she is the boss.

I'm so lucky to share in the adventures of Midgee, she is one of a kind.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 4, 2009)

Holey Moley does she look different clipped.....she remindes me of the chubby little sheep that you would count trying to fall asleep!! I cant get over it, she is just too cute for words






Thanks


----------



## Dona (Nov 5, 2009)

Sixstardanes said:


> Way to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Midgee is indeed, very lucky, as she doesn't appear to have the usual problems of most Dwarfs. She may be a combination of Achondroplastic and Brachiocephalic. She seems to have been sized down all over, and has the characteristic pot-belly of a Brachiocephalic Dwarf. But she has a relatively normal neck & head of an Anchondroplastic Dwarf. She doesn't appear to have an underbite...does she? How tall is she now? She is adorable & you are very lucky to have her! I also commend you on sharing your little girl with nursing home residents. I have also done this with my minis (and my little Dwarf "Button") for years....and it is by far, the most gratifying thing I've ever done with them!


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Nov 5, 2009)

Well that pretty little girl would sure bring someone out of a funky depressive state in a hurry I'm sure!

How do you go about bringing a mini to a retirement home? Just call and say I'm coming???

I want to take my black stud to one...I know he'd love it. He just adores people.


----------



## maplegum (Nov 5, 2009)

Dona said:


> Sixstardanes said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go
> ...


You are right. Midgee is one of the 'lucky ones' as far as being a dwarf. She doesn't have an underbite at all, in fact, the dentist just said that her bite is much better than a lot of minis he visits!

The only thing that worries us is the heat. We are just heading into the warmer weather so she has been clipped out. Last summer was very hard on her. She seems to struggle on those hot days. She is kept in the front yard on those days under the shade of the trees which helps a lot. She also tries to sneak a visit inside the house!

She measures around 19 inches. She is smaller than the current season foals.





We just love her and I'm so lucky to be able to share in her adventures. Like I have said before, I love her like my own.

Midgee's Mum works in town so she know's 'everyone', including the people who run the nursing home. She simply asked them for permission to bring Midgee in for a visit. She has also taken her other minis in for visits previously too.


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Nov 5, 2009)

Awww.. How sweet!!..

She is beautiful little mare.


----------



## twister (Nov 8, 2009)

what a sweetie she is, I love the markings on her face



Thanks for sharing the pics.

Yvonne


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Nov 9, 2009)

She is the cutest, sweet darling I have ever seen!!!


----------

